# Bomar and Trijicon night sights on 92FS?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really need to change out the white dots on the 92FS. I would love a BoMar-style adjustable rear sight with tritium vials along with a drilled, tritium-filled front. The Trijicon website refers 92FS owners to a company called Tooltech in Michigan that installs such sights on a variety of guns. 

So, question . . . has anyone used Tooltech? Has anyone replaced their stock sights with Trijicon?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Talked to the folks at Tooltech today - Looks like I will settle for the stock Trijicon modification. They install the Trijicon rear and drill the front sight to install the Tritium. Labor+Materials=$150 with a 3-4week turnaround. Seems reasonable.

Anybody have any experience with Trijicon on a 92FS or with Tooltech?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did U ever do this?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

No, I never did. And I am having second thoughts about Tritium vials vs fiber optic tubes. Some have mentioned that the fiber optic tubes never dim and will catch ANY ambient light and glow for all their worth. What do you think?

Soon after this post I started carrying my Kel-Tec PF-9 everyday and have dotted the whites with flourescent green in back and fluorescent orange up front. The contrast works like a charm for me.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dynamik,

Don't know if you're still interested in this subject, but I just picked up a 96 that came with Trijicon night sights. I've been checking them out in the dark and they're pretty cool, you can definately see in pitch black where your gun is aiming exactly. I have the green dots on the front and rear, linked...http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/products1.cfm?PartID=18&back_row=0&categoryID=7


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably bite the bullet (so to speak) in a few months and send the ol' Beretta up to MI for the Trijicon. We have a baby on the way due in April and in this uncertain job market I need to be a little conservative at the moment!! Unless of course I can make and sell enough custom leather holsters to start supporting my habit!


----------



## soccerz619 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Sights and Holsters*

You ever get the sights? And do you still do holsters? I just got a 92FS and I'm looking for both....


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the Trijicon on my LEO turn in Beretta 96 GT PS they still glow even though the weapon is from 1998. I have night sights on several of my handguns but I really dont go out of my way to buy a handgun with them. I figure if I cant see my sites I cant see what I am shooting at either. Yeah could be solved by carrying a SureFire light which I do at times.

I just traded in a 92FS that was mfg in 98 also with the Trijicon sights and they were barley glowing, both weapons have holster wear so i know they were carried, dont know why one is so much brighter than the other. I have a Kimber Ultra Elite mfg in 1999 with the same sights, that I bought new, they still glow brightly but the Kimber has spent all of its down time in the safe. Makes me wonder.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Texcowboy said:


> . . . I just traded in a 92FS that was mfg in 98 also with the Trijicon sights and they were barley glowing, . . .


I bought my 92 FS Centurnion in 1992 with "factory" installed Trijicon greens front and rear.
They still glow enough to see well. But, "maybe" they are dimmer than in 1992 ?
Hard to tell for sure, since my memory is definitely dimmer also. :mrgreen:

A Trijicon factory is located in Walled Lake, Michigan. I don't know if this is their only one.
I had a front sight go bad about '95. Out of warranty. I called. The receptionist would "ask".
Called back and told me to bring in my slide. They replaced it, I picked it up a week later.
Even though this was a factory, not a retail or customer service facility. Worked ever since.
Can't beat that for customer service.

Tooltech is in Oxford, MI. Somewhat north and east, but easy ground shipping distance.


----------

